# prayers to comfort



## speedcop (Oct 3, 2015)

If you feel led please mention Mr. Henry Temples in your prayers. He is a dear old friend of mine, 85 yrs old and cancer has gone from his lung to his bladder. He is passing almost pure blood. Henry cant read or write, but he can rebuild or repair any tractor from the big ones to the little ones, front to rear or top to bottom. It's amazing the knowledge in his head. I sat with him yesterday and it's heartbreaking. He knows it's almost time and yet he says all he wants is to leave this earth, owe no one except God in heaven. One of the most humble honest gentle souls that ever walked. It brought tears to my eyes just watching him yesterday.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 3, 2015)

Prayers sent


----------



## Bam Bam (Oct 4, 2015)

Prayers Sent!


----------



## riverbank (Oct 7, 2015)

Prayers sent. Sounds like one heck of a man. I love just sitting and talking with folks like that.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 7, 2015)

My Prayers are added.


----------

